# Rare Fish With Teeth Caught In Massachusetts



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rare Fish With Teeth Caught In Massachusetts*

http://wcbstv.com/watercooler/watercooler_story_208173715.html

(CBS) NORTH ATTLEBORO, Mass. A father and son from the New England city of North Attleboro have quite the fish tale: The pair caught a foot-long pacu in the Hoppin Hill Reservoir on Sunday.

Pacu have large teeth and are native to South America, reports CBS affiliate WBZ-TV.

Ted Lachappelle was on the reservoir with his 12-year-old son Eddie.

"It's the weirdest looking thing," Lachappelle told the Attleboro Sun Chronicle. "It kind of looks like a piranha. It actually has human-type teeth on the bottom and needle-like teeth on the top."

This pacu was white with a red underbelly and weighed about a pound.

Lachappelle was told by Massachusetts Fisheries and Wildlife that the pacu was probably dumped from someone's aquarium into the reservoir.

The Lachappelles have the fish in a freezer bag. The Fisheries and Wildlife are sending someone out to pick it up.


----------

